
The Design of a High-Performance File Server (1989) [pdf] - vezzy-fnord
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.38.5481&rep=rep1&type=pdf
======
Denzel
Reads like a spiritual predecessor to Facebook's Haystack:
[https://www.usenix.org/legacy/event/osdi10/tech/full_papers/...](https://www.usenix.org/legacy/event/osdi10/tech/full_papers/Beaver.pdf)

~~~
oso2k
I would say Haystack looks a bit more complex. To me, Bullet looks more like a
modern caching server.

